# Pro's opinion on "Jesse" style mounts...



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> Been shooting one for a year and change now. Not sure if its any better or worse then the standard pro tuner. Shot my best outdoor scores with it on the field course last year, but the consistency I usually have wasn't there from week to week.
> 
> Are these style mounts all they are cracked up to be? And also what is the most effective way you have found to setup this rest?
> 
> ...


This "jesse mount" thing of late isn't the FIRST TIME that moving the arrow rest back has been tried. It is just "dusted off", cleaned up, and back out into the attention spot-light as a result of his recent success with moving the arrow rest back. Same goes with the current craze of increased "mass weight" of the bows to help steady things down.
NOTHING NEW...just cycling through the ranks once again until such time as the next "new thing" is brought out of the past and tried over again.

Notice the ration of "trip gate" releases and "true back tension" that is now the craze? Same thing....they ARE improved...but they are NOT "new." Just cycling back thru the system after 30+ years is all.
I will say, howver that it isn't the ARROW REST that is changing from day to day or week to week...it is the noodle behind the bowstring that is changing! People are too quick to blame the equipment, when in most cases it is the SHOOTER and NOT the equipment.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Tom,
I hear the new argument for using the Jesse "the pivot point is at the wrist joint, so the pressure point of the arrow should be above that" versus what we were led to believe, that "the pivot point is at the low point of the grip". What's your take on it.
Joe B.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Jesse B. answered this question today in another archery forum I recently learned of from GRIV. Jesse is now shooting a similar rest much closer to the bb hole since he changed from CE to the new AE+. The sweet spot changed for him with a different bow. It may be safe to assume that the best postion for any rest depends on the shooter and setup.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> Jesse B. answered this question today in another archery forum I recently learned of from GRIV. Jesse is now shooting a similar rest much closer to the bb hole since he changed from CE to the *new AE+. *The sweet spot changed for him with a different bow. It may be safe to assume that the best postion for any rest depends on the shooter and setup.


That's supposed to be a Vantage Elite Plus Jesse is shooting now.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

zenarch said:


> Tom,
> I hear the new argument for using the Jesse "the pivot point is at the wrist joint, so the pressure point of the arrow should be above that" versus what we were led to believe, that "the pivot point is at the low point of the grip". What's your take on it.
> Joe B.


Joe,
I guess my "take" on this is that the "new argument" you mentioned....isn't a "new" argument...but just dusted off and brought back onto the front burner. This same type of thing went around and around in the later 1970's and early 1980's....fell out of favor...only to re-ignite again in the mid-1990's, and now here it is again...round and round we go...and it comes right down to.... it is, IMHO more dependent upon the PERSON and how the PERSON is handling the particular bow/setup...if they tend to place more hand into the bow, then that 'pivot point' sweet spot changes.

Personally, I think that moving the arrow rest forward and back....doesn't do all that much. However, I personally believe that the amount of overhang of arrow past that launcher blade/arrow rest has more of an effect that people want to admit, and I'm thinking that the arrow rest movement back and forth is an effort to help compensate for the natural torque of the bow PLUS the "natural (or mabye unnatural) torque of the shooter, in relation to how much overhang there is of the arrow over the end of the launcher blade/arrow rest. ESPECIALLY with today's high letoff cam systems that leave very little poundage on the bowstring. That bowstring can be deflected so easily as compared to the past when letoffs weren't as high.

It is like people changing to a more open stance or a more closed stance based upon how the "top gun of the day" is doing it...to emulate them....and said changee doesn't give any consideration to a DL change, and how the new body alignment is going to affect...you got it....that sweet spot positioning of the arrow rest forward or back...change the shooter's triangle...and you change that "sweet spot" too.
These sorts of quick changes without thinking them through can cause more problems than they solve. Especially since today's shooters want instant gratification...yesterday.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> Been shooting one for a year and change now. Not sure if its any better or worse then the standard pro tuner. Shot my best outdoor scores with it on the field course last year, but the consistency I usually have wasn't there from week to week.
> 
> Are these style mounts all they are cracked up to be? And also what is the most effective way you have found to setup this rest?
> 
> ...


John, I just gave the Verti klik mount to Bobby for you.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Had to throw this in, as it got hit on partially, different bows will pivot differently, scope extension settings also play into things, and where the node is in relation to the contact point of the rest is also important, the overall arrow length, tip weight and spine all have a part in tuning the arrow node, finish weight, and reaction...I have a sweet spot that is about half an inch long (for me), so I set my rest/arrow contact in the middle of that, with the node just barely behind it in the middle of the range of the sweet spot...but the node placement has minimal impact with my setup, but I do it just the same as if I were carefully tuning a recurve target arrow...my sight extension and entire setup is blended to work together, the 20 little things all add up, but any one by itself may not be noticable or practical.


----------

